# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Top 12 de las barajas de cartas mas caras.

## rave

_Post actualizado: 12/13/2013_

En este hilo os voy a poner el top 12 de las barajas más caras que conozco. 

Los precios son aproximados ya que fluctúan con el tiempo. De vez en cuando actualizaré el precio y si entra alguna nueva al ranking.



*1.- Golden Nugget

*Precio: depende de la versión, desde los 100€ hasta los 600€ por cada baraja. La más cotizada es la azul y roja de Atlanta, sobre los 450€ - 550€. La negra es la más barata. Sobre los 100€ - 150€

Descripción: Barajas sin desprecintar de este lujoso casino de Las Vegas. Las barajas datan del año 1974 en adelante. La cotización de estas barajas está en alza. 

Foto de todas las variantes. Las de arriba son del casino de la calle Freemont, las de abajo de Atlanta.




*
2.- Jerry´s Nugget*

Precio: 250€ a 350€ cada baraja. El set de dos barajas, una roja y otra azul.

Descripción: Jerry´s Nugget es un casino de Las Vegas.
A finales de los 60 inició su actividad y encargó sus barajas a la USPC, el diseño del dorso no era apto para usarlas en casino y muchos años después las vendieron como regalo en su tienda.
En el 1999 Lee Asher compró todas las unidades de esta baraja fabricada con la antigua maquinaría de USPC (rodillos de algodón, materiales que hoy se consideran tóxicos, etc) regaló unas cuantas a magos de renombre para que las usaran y empezó el mito.

Foto:







*3.- White Centurions*

Precio: 160€ - 180€

Descripción: Theory11 hizo 1.100 barajas de la baraja centurions en  color blanco.
Hoy en día hay pocas unidades y  es muy buscada por coleccionistas.

Foto:







*4.- Bicycle Black Ghost 1st edition*

Precio: 50€ - 150€

Descripción: Primera edición de esta baraja de Ellusionist. 
Se  imprimieron pocas barajas de la primera versión y solo se vendieron  por  ventas privadas y regalo, después hicieron una segunda impresión con miles  de  barajas.
A mediados de 2012 Ellusionist puso en circulación parte  del stock, que hizo que el precio bajara. El rango de precios de esta baraja oscila mucho, desde 50€ hasta los más de 200 en su época más cara

Foto: a la izquierda la primera edición, a la derecha la segunda.





*5.- Aurum Laser Cut Edition

*Precio: 115€

Descripción: Baraja impresa en tinta metálica. El estuche tiene reflejos y está cortado con laser por USPC. Se han fabricado 90 unidades.

Foto:


*

6.- Bicycle Garden Cage*

Precio: 90€ - 120€ por cada baraja. El set está compuesto por dos barajas.

Descripción: Producidas para el mago de florituras Xiao Wo Zhang. Se imprimieron 500 barajas de cada color.

Foto:





*7.- Bee tech Art

*Precio: 60€ - 90€ por baraja.

Descripción: Baraja Bee con el logo de USPC, se crearon 3000 barajas en el año 2004. Rareza con el precio en alza, muy difícil de conseguir.
Foto:

* 



**8.- Bicycle New Fan Back White* 

Precio: 25€ - 85€

Descripción:   Reproducción de un dorso antiguo de bicycle, fue encargado por el mago Zenneth Kok.
Se imprimieron en dos colores, blanco y negro.
En desde hace algunos meses se ha liberado parte del stock que ha rebajado el precio en el mercado, de los 85€ aprox. a 25 aprox.
El precio es para la de color blanco, la de color negro se cotiza por 15 - 20€ aprox.

Foto:*





9.- Gold Arcane

*Precio: 75€ - 85€

Descripción: Baraja de Ellusionist. Es la misma que la Arcane negra pero con detalles en dorado. 
Se imprimieron 5.000 y se estima que hay menos de 1.000 en circulación.

Foto:*




*
*10.- Ellusionist LTD
*
Precio: 40€ - 70€

Descripción:  Baraja que solo podía obtener por premios en concursos de magia. 
A mediados de 2012 Ellusionist puso en circulación parte del stock, se   pueden encontrar algunas unidades por el precio de 40€ aprox.

Foto:*

 



*
*11.-  Fulton's Ace Midnight Fuel

*Precio: 60 - 70€

Descripción: Solo se puede conseguir como regalo, tiene número de serie. Se han impreso 2500. 
La cotización de esta baraja está en alza.

Foto:*



12.- D&D Smoke & Mirrors v1*

Precio: 60€ por baraja,  set de dos barajas.

Descripción: Baraja de los Magos Dan y Dave,  se podía obtener esta bajara por un tiempo limitado en su web, venta privada y como premio en concursos, charlas, etc. 
Se estima que quedan pocas, de ahí su alto valor.

Foto: (versiones 1, 2 y 3 en ambos colores)





*13.- Wynn marrón (Jumbo index Tech Art)*

Precio: 40€ - 50€

Descripción: Baraja del casino Wynn de Las Vegas. La baraja marrón con índices Tech Art la puso en venta theory11 y las compara con las famosas Jerry´s Nugget.
Se ha llegado a vender esta baraja por 120€ en ebay. Además de esta existen otras barajas Wynn de diferentes colores e índices.

Foto:



*14.- White Monarch*

Precio: 50€ - 70€

Descripción: Baraja de Theory11. Salió al mercado hace menos de un mes. 
Se incluía de regalo al hacer un pedido de cierta cantidad y por ventas limitadas.

Foto:




*15.- Smoke and Mirror v2*

Precio: 50€ por baraja,  set de dos barajas.

Descripción: Baraja de los Magos Dan y Dave,  se podía obtener esta  bajara por un tiempo limitado en su web, venta privada y como premio en  concursos, charlas, etc. 
Se estima que quedan pocas, de ahí su alto  valor.

Foto: (versiones 1, 2 y 3 en ambos colores)






*16.-  Gold Crown deck

*Precio: 40€, anteriormente: 200€ a 300€

Descripción: Baraja con estuche dorado de la casa The Blue Crown. 
Solo se puede obtener esta baraja con unos set limitados que se pusieron   a la venta hace poco, o en el mercado secundario con los precios  arriba  descritos.
Se puede conseguir por precios que van desde los 35€
La baraja de color negro ha ido bajando de precio, desde los 50€ hasta los 20€ aprox.

Foto: *




*
*17.-  Lu Chen’s SPAR Playing Cards*

Precio: 50€ - 60€

Descripción: Baraja creada por  Si Scott para el mago Lu Chen’s, que la  usa en sus shows. Se han creado 5000 y a la venta se han puesto 1000. 
Cuando estaba a la venta solo se podía comprar una baraja por pedido. 

Foto:

 





*18.- Smoke and Mirror v3*

Precio: 30€ por baraja,  set de dos barajas.

Descripción: Baraja de los Magos Dan y Dave,  se podía obtener esta  bajara por un tiempo limitado en su web, venta privada y como premio en  concursos, charlas, etc.
Se estima que quedan pocas, de ahí su alto  valor.

Foto: (versiones 1, 2 y 3 en ambos colores)

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Estamos hablando que cada carta (contando cartas de publicidad y joker) de la baraja Jerry´s Nugget, cuesta* 3.57€ - 6.25€*,  esdecir, lo que puede costarte una Rider Back :S

Cómo te compres esa baraja, y se te moje/rompa, te quieres morir. ¿Quién es capaz de comprarse esa baraja, y dar a elegir una, y que la firme? Jajajaja.

Saludos

----------


## rave

Actualizado con todas las fotos.

----------


## rave

> Estamos hablando que cada carta (contando cartas de publicidad y joker) de la baraja Jerry´s Nugget, cuesta* 3.57€ - 6.25€*,  esdecir, lo que puede costarte una Rider Back :S
> 
> Cómo te compres esa baraja, y se te moje/rompa, te quieres morir. ¿Quién es capaz de comprarse esa baraja, y dar a elegir una, y que la firme? Jajajaja.
> 
> Saludos


Obviamente estas barajas son para coleccionistas.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Rave, tienes alguna?? Saludos

Pd: Yo colecciono barajas limitadas y tal, pero realmente esto son joyas fuera de mi alcance (por ahora)

----------


## rave

si, tengo varias de las que he puesto. Y conozco una persona que las tiene todas.

----------


## rave

Por cierto, algo que tienen en común esas barajas es que su valor inicial es bajo, incluso muchas son gratuitas. 

Las Jerry's apenas costaban 1€, las Smoke & Mirrors sobre los 4€, gold crown y LTD gratuitas, las white monarch 6€, etc

----------


## Herpo el Loco

Oh Dios, nunca entenderé estas cosas ni cómo puede subir el valor de objetos tan "insignificantes" a ojos de los mortales... el tema de Lee Asher lo conocía, pero sinceramente, me parece que tienen un diseño HORRIBLE. Después hay otras con dorsos realmente preciosos... pero me quedo con mis Bicycles azules y rojas de toda la vida.

----------


## rave

Actualizado con una nueva incorporación y ampliación de datos.

----------


## rave

> Oh Dios, nunca entenderé estas cosas ni cómo puede subir el valor de objetos tan "insignificantes" a ojos de los mortales... el tema de Lee Asher lo conocía, pero sinceramente, me parece que tienen un diseño HORRIBLE. Después hay otras con dorsos realmente preciosos... pero me quedo con mis Bicycles azules y rojas de toda la vida.


Las Jerry´s no se hicieron famosas por su diseño, se hicieron famosas por sus cualidades. Es más, muchas de las barajas de este hilo tienen diseños normalitos.

Mi humilde opinión es que lo dorsos de las rider back (¡ojo!  las rider back no son las bicycle de toda la vida) no es el diseño más brillante de uspc. En el pasado usaron dorsos más bonitos,

----------


## SERX

Hoyeee !!! esto va enserio!!! aprovecho para decir que yo tengo 3 barajas D&D de esas de la 2versión y están usadas todas... pero te las vendo todas por 50 eur !!! xD !!!

jajaja...

PD: si cuela cuela!!!

----------


## rave

> Hoyeee !!! esto va enserio!!! aprovecho para decir que yo tengo 3 barajas D&D de esas de la 2versión y están usadas todas... pero te las vendo todas por 50 eur !!! xD !!!
> 
> jajaja...
> 
> PD: si cuela cuela!!!


Siento desilusionarte, una vez abiertas valen 0€. 
Si estuvieran sin abrir las venderias en menos de un día por 300€

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Abiertas valen 0€!!?? Madre mia!! SERX, mándame una, jeje.

----------


## rave

Nueva entrada al puesto 10.

Por cierto, ¿Cuanto estaríais dispuestos a pagar por una Fournier pavo real sin desprecintar? ¿Cual creéis que es el valor de mercado?

----------


## mnlmato

La pavo real sí me interesaría aunque fuera de segunda mano... eso sí, por menos de 60 euros claro... que sería para usar no para tener de adorno, más que nada para hacer un regalo.

----------


## rave

Tengo que aclarar que yo no tengo ninguna, simplemente es por saber cuanto podría costar. Yo creo que sin mucha dificultad sobre 300€

----------


## mnlmato

pero si la encontré en internet por 60 sin abrir!!! y un mago encontró en un estanco una caja de 12 por 60 !!!

----------


## rave

> pero si la encontré en internet por 300 sin abrir!!! y un mago encontró en un estando una caja de 12 por 60 !!!


que suerte el mago

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Dile a ese mago, que me venda una. Le doy 6€  :Smile1:

----------


## SERX

Mario tuvo suerte !!! jajaja!!!  Voy a destrozar las barajas !!! que le den por cul.... xD !!! AAAAGGGGGG !!!!   :Wink1:

----------


## mnlmato

Claro que sí... pero que muuuuuuucha xD

Me cansé de ir mirand por estancos en Santiago.... pero nada de nada....

----------


## rave

He puesto el precio por set en vez de por baraja, ya que se suelen comprar así.

----------


## rave

He añadido una nueva baraja a la lista, al puesto 15. Se trata de la baraja Lu Chen’s SPAR. Ha sido criticada por parecerse mucho a las S&M. El precio ronda los 50€ - 60€.

En el límite de 50€ hay muchas barajas, añadiré algunas sobre este precio.

----------


## rave

Como curiosidad, las *Bicycle Black Ghost 1st edition* tienen el celofán bastante malo, con el tiempo ¡¡ desaparece !!, por eso illusionist en las últimas partidas retiró el celo y puso uno nuevo, distinto al típico que pone USPC

----------


## Fredja

Uff, las White Monarch por 80€? Dime donde porque las compro ya mismo; en Ebay, por venta directa no las encontré por menos de 200 dólares.

Rave,

¿Has visto las Heritage con los dorsos clásicos de las Bikes? Son cuatro barajas con dorsos Acorn en marrón, Automobile nº 2 en rojo, Nautic en verde y Lotus en azul; una auténtica maravilla  :Smile1:

----------


## rave

> Uff, las White Monarch por 80€? Dime donde porque las compro ya mismo; en Ebay, por venta directa no las encontré por menos de 200 dólares.


Las hay, te mando un privado.




> Rave,
> 
> ¿Has visto las Heritage con los dorsos clásicos de las Bikes? Son cuatro barajas con dorsos Acorn en marrón, Automobile nº 2 en rojo, Nautic en verde y Lotus en azul; una auténtica maravilla


Aunque no soy un amante de los dorsos bicycle, he de reconocer que es un buen trabajo, hace algunos días puse este hilo con los dorsos antiguos: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/todo...-1955-a-33798/

Lo que me gusta de este pack es que viene en un bonito saco, una foto de las mías:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ostras, que bonitas. ¿Son antiguas?

----------


## rave

> Ostras, que bonitas. ¿Son antiguas?


Son una reimpresión de 4 barajas antiguas:

*LOTUS BACK* de 1891
*NAUTIC BACK* de 1919
*ACORN BACK* de 1891
*AUTOMOBILE No.2 BACK* de 1913

todas ellas en papel air-cushion actual.


Aaparte de esta colección la propia USPC ha sacado su serie de reimpresiones. 

Me lo apunto para hacer un artículo de todas estas barajas con dorsos "añejos"

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Son una reimpresión de 4 barajas antiguas:
> 
> *LOTUS BACK* de 1891
> *NAUTIC BACK* de 1919
> *ACORN BACK* de 1891
> *AUTOMOBILE No.2 BACK* de 1913
> 
> todas ellas en papel air-cushion actual.
> 
> ...


Si, porfa. 

Y una cosilla, que hay de las Bycicle esas con mapas de la II GM.

----------


## rave

Ya tendrá que ser a la vuelta de vacaciones.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues descansa, que te vas con deberes  :117: .

----------


## rave

Actualizo el hilo:

Tal como predije la baraja Gold Crown ha bajado de precio espectacularmente, de los 200€ - 300€ a unos 50€, por la liberación de parte de stock. Pero es muy probable que en los próximo meses suba a la franja de 50€ - 70€.

Pasa del puesto 2 al puesto 14 !!

----------


## rave

Un nuevo record, hace poco en un famoso portal de subastas se han vendido dos golden nugget por 700€, una de color negro y otra de color azul.

Si la negra cuesta sobre 100€ - 150€ la azul tiene un valor de  550€ - 600€.

Voy a esperar si salen a la venta más azules para establecer un precio medio y ponerla en el ranking, que se va a la primera posición. La versión azul es muy rara.

Os dejo una captura:

----------


## Fredja

Pues fijate que estaba leyendo esto y repasando el ranking y no acabo de entender que le ve la gente a las Arcane. Yo las encuentro feísimas, el dorado no me cuadra en absoluto y me parece un toque un pelín hortera; otra cosa será lo bien que funcionen para los juegos pero a este precio dudo mucho que alguien las use y nos lo cuente.

----------


## rave

> Pues fijate que estaba leyendo esto y repasando el ranking y no acabo de entender que le ve la gente a las Arcane. Yo las encuentro feísimas, el dorado no me cuadra en absoluto y me parece un toque un pelín hortera; otra cosa será lo bien que funcionen para los juegos pero a este precio dudo mucho que alguien las use y nos lo cuente.


A mi tampoco me llaman mucho la atención.

Fueron de las primeras en tener tinta de color oro. 5000 unidades impresas no son pocas, pero con el paso del tiempo se han agotado en tiendas y cada vez hay más coleccionistas. De ahí que su precio suba.

Digo que 5.000 no son pocas, pero si las comparamos con tiradas de otras barajas de Ellusionist si podemos decir que es una tirada reducida. He leído que lo normal está en tiradas de más de 50.000 barajas, incluso 80.000.

----------


## rave

Hace poco un coleccionista a sacado a la venta 6 barajas de la marca Stud, de las primeras que se fabricaron sobre los años 60-70 (ahora stud pertenece a la uspc). 

Cada una de estas barajas las vende a unos 195€, no las voy a incluir en el ranking ya que es un número muy limitado de barajas y solo las vende el, con lo cual puede ponerle el precio que quiera, como si las vende por 1.000€.

De entrar en el ranking se iría a la 3ª o 4ª posición. 

Os dejo una foto de la baraja:

stud1.jpg

----------


## rave

He actualizado el ranking. He cambiado el sistema, he puesto el precio por baraja.

----------


## rave

Bueno, las barajas del post anterior, las Stud, ahora se ofrecen en modo subasta y los precios que alcanza son increíbles, casi 400€ una baraja.

1024.png

----------


## Dogget

Pues yo tengo varias de estas sin abrir y no sabia que valian tanto xD... de las Bicycle Black Ghost incluso tengo varias que compre en Illusionist cuando salieron... la virgen y yo sin saberlo jaja

----------


## Dogget

Lo que no me cuadra es por que en ebay hay barajas de este tipo tan baratas....?

----------


## rave

> Pues yo tengo varias de estas sin abrir y no sabia que valian tanto xD... de las Bicycle Black Ghost incluso tengo varias que compre en Illusionist cuando salieron... la virgen y yo sin saberlo jaja


Las Black Ghost v1 nunca salieron a la venta para el público general, solo se podían conseguir por ventas privadas de Ellusionist.

Comprueba como es la versión que tienes,  la izquierda la primera edición, a la derecha la segunda. Si es la primera edición puedes sacar un buen pellizco.


BlackGhost_1st_Front.jpg




> Lo que no me cuadra es por que en ebay hay barajas de este tipo tan baratas....?


El precio que pongo aquí es una media de ebay y foros especializados de cartas. El precio fluctúa mucho, por ejemplo hace unos meses una LTD costaba unos 80€ - 90€, ahora se puede conseguir por unos 60€ + envío, ya que Ellusionist saco parte del stock. ¿Cuales son las que encuentras tan baratas en ebay?

----------


## Dogget

Efectivamente son las segundas  :Smile1:  yo que me habia hecho ilusiones .. jajjaa gracias por tu aclaracion compi

----------


## rave

Las barajas más caras siguen siendo las antiguas, aquí podemos ver una baraja Española de 1848, el precio unos 925€

http://www.ebay.es/itm/1848-Francisc...item3cccbdf99a

----------


## rave

Actualizado a día 12/12/12

Tenemos nueva incorporación  y los precios se han variado a las últimas cotizaciones.

----------


## rave

Como bien sabéis a través del foro, Wayne Houchin sufrió un accidente en un programa de televisión que le ha producido importantes quemaduras. Ellusionist a subastado varios objetos para recaudar dinero para Wayne.

Uno de los objetos en venta a sido un prototipo de la baraja LTD, que se ha vendido por 465€.

1027.jpg

----------


## Iban

¿Recaudar dinero para Wayne Houchin? Lo que me faltaba por oír...

----------


## Fredja

Bueno, Iban, ten en cuenta que en USA los tratamientos medicos no los cubre el seguro privado en su totalidad y cualquier persona debe pagarlos si no se cubren. 

Los ahorros en estos casos duran muy poco y no es como aqui que las bajas medicas te las cubre en parte la empresa. En USA si no trabajas no cobras y si es una baja de larga duracion y no hay mas ingresos te puedes ver con una deuda de varios cientos de miles de dolares....

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Alberto_Arañas

Pues parece que las D&D smoke and mirrors v1 han subido de precio, ¿no? Yo compre algunas en su momento, me parecieron chulas con ese diseño... pero veo que igual me merece la pena venderlas y comprar algunos libros de magia con lo que gane, que seguro les saco más partido ;-)

----------


## rave

> Pues parece que las D&D smoke and mirrors v1 han subido de precio, ¿no? Yo compre algunas en su momento, me parecieron chulas con ese diseño... pero veo que igual me merece la pena venderlas y comprar algunos libros de magia con lo que gane, que seguro les saco más partido ;-)


Te podrás sacara un buen dinerito, las últimas subastas en ebay han ido muy bien.

----------


## rave

Tengo pendiente actualizar el post.

Bajan de precio: LTD, white monarch y  black ghost primera edición.
Entran: Red artifice (sobre 50€)

----------


## OnlyFive

Rave con tu permiso, hago esta pregunta.  Gracias.
Hola de nuevo chicos y chicas, el caso, por el que me dejo caer por aqui, ya es sábido por todos mi falta de  simpatía para algunos foreros yo creo debe ser envidia por mi parte, hacia ello,,,envida sana, por supuesto,, no puede ser de otro modo.
Pues os quería preguntar a los que entienden de barajas, si las Bee, "normales" sin orla, son exactamente igual a las Bee Estinger, con el dorso en rojo y con orla blanca?
Sólo camiba la orla? el canto de la carta sigue siendo el mismo? al igual que toda ella, o por otro lado han hecho que el canto de la carta sea más fino.
Esa carta esta my bien pero el canto de la misma me recuerda a una unas cuadrigas con caballos.
PD: Me encantan las Bee, son muy originales y más finas y menos rugosas que las Bicycle, o Tally-Ho.
GRACIAS.

----------


## rave

No son las mismas, las stinger tienen el acabado magic finish, mientras que las bee normales tienen acabado cambric finish.

----------


## rave

Una subasta interesante, 12 barajas Jerry's Nugget vendidas por $3000 (2300€)

235.jpg

----------


## Fredja

> Una subasta interesante, 12 barajas Jerry's Nugget vendidas por $3000 (2300€)
> 
> 235.jpg


Pues yo no le veo el que para que se coticen tanto. Son bastante feillas....

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rave

> Pues yo no le veo el que para que se coticen tanto. Son bastante feillas....
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2


Son un artículo de coleccionista.

----------


## lalogmagic

> Pues yo no le veo el que para que se coticen tanto. Son bastante feillas....
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2


Las cosas que se coleccionan no siempre son por bonitas o feas, es por el significado que tienen, hay una serie de mitos en torno a estas barajas y al ya no haber en el mercado hace que se vuelvan interesantes para los coleccionistas, entre otras razones quizas la más importante para la magia sea la cuestión de la dureza y los métodos que se usaron para su fabricación, hoy en día ya no existen.

Saludos.

P.D. a mi no se me hacen para nada feas, me encantaría tener un par guardadas, pero ni loco me gasto tanto dinero en ellas.

----------


## kuisi

Lee Asher que creo que compró todas las que quedaban en 1999 y hace una subasta anual que cada es vez es mas cara, las mas barata no baja de 250 Euros , lo anuncia a bombo y platillo y tiene un web especifica para esa subasta. Es una buena estrategia, vende cada año unas cuantas, el precio sigue subiendo y al año siguiente otras pocas y se debe estar forrando..
Saludos

----------


## rave

> y se debe estar forrando..
> Saludos


Este año ha sacado dos veces barajas a la venta, de media 23000€ cada venta. Buen negocio.

----------


## rave

Aunque la lista de la primera página está desactualizada sigue siendo válida. En tiendamagia podemos comprar la baraja que ocupa el puesto nº 10: LTD en color rojo:

ltd-deck.jpg

Enlace: Naipes LTD (Edición Limitada) – Ellusionist - Roja Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------

